# Looking for 17" Spec v wheels



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

My friend is looking for a set of the spec v wheels for her sentra. anyone have a set for sale? thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is her car the spec v or the 2000 + sentra... cuz i believe those will only work with those kind of cars.

if lower years it wont work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

its the same body style as the spec v and is 4 lug


----------



## bemery004 (Nov 19, 2003)

B O R A V R 6 said:


> My friend is looking for a set of the spec v wheels for her sentra. anyone have a set for sale? thanks.


Hpw much see looking to spend?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

bemery004 said:


> Hpw much see looking to spend?


This thread is nearly 10 months old. 

B O R A V R 6 is no longer a member here either.


----------

